
Massive Malware Infection Invades Google Play Store – Fortune.com - rbanffy
http://fortune.com/2017/09/14/google-play-android-malware/?utm_campaign=fortunemagazine&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&xid=soc_socialflow_twitter_FORTUNE
======
Chickenosaurus
I don't understand how the perpetrators can cash out their premium text
message earnings without getting caught.

Can somebody offer insights?

